# Coming to SA to Volunteer



## dcroland (Oct 20, 2009)

What is the difference between a Visitor's Visa and a Tourist Visa? 

Suggestions for solid health insurance company.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

dcroland said:


> What is the difference between a Visitor's Visa and a Tourist Visa?
> 
> Suggestions for solid health insurance company.


There is no differents between a Visitors and a Tourist visa.

www.discovery.co.za

regards,


----------

